# Fish finder moutning questions :confused:



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I just bought a Humminbird 565 and wanted to mount it an a way that I can use it in more that one boat. I figure that i can mount the base on a finished piece of wood(have piles of walnut, oak ect), but what should I mount the trandsucer on to get the correct angle? I figure just a nother piece of wood and use C-Clamps. Maybe its a bad idea? Has anyone done this, or should I just permenently affix the transducer to the boat? Any info will be awesome.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a portable years ago. Ducer was connected to a suction cup that went on the transom. Worked good. Google suction cup transducer.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mount it on the wood ,then clamp the wood piece to the transom. remove it for high speed running and to use it on the other boat. the ducer bracket should have adjustments for your transom angle , so clamp the board to your transom and set the bracket angle and it most likely will be the same for the other boats transom. once the bracket is set your good to go.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'm gonna work on it today and post pics once i get it done...


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a good portable transducer mount. I love mine. Can go from boat to boat, adjust for depth and angle. Check it out.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------

